# Pioneer radio no longer playing sound.



## Evanp17 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi all, this is my first time posting here, I'm not one to need tech support, but here I am. I installed a new Pioneer radio in my MGB and connected new speakers to it. One speaker worked fine, two speakers worked fine, three speakers worked great, but I plugged the fourth in and now it's not playing any sound out of anything from any source. Did I totally just ruin my radio, and how can I salvage this, and what can I do in the future to prevent this?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If the head unit see's a GROUND it will turn off the speakers till the ground is removed, swap out the last speaker it may be dead and grounding it out.


----------



## Evanp17 (Jun 29, 2015)

Well this is an old thread buy yes the problem was that the positive terminal on one of the speakers was grounding.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

We might not be quick, but we're good. :devil: Actually, glad you figured it out.


----------

